# Video of Maltese Breed Judging at Westminster



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Here's a link to the video clip of the Maltese judging. I love when it gets to the part they start walking them in the ring...and the accompanying music..just too cute!! What lovely little Maltese they are!

The link should take you to the "video-page". You have to scroll down to "Toys" then click on Maltese


http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/2005/.../index.html#toy

Enjoy!
Terry, Naddie and Angel Missy


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

WOW thanks for that treat. They are so beautiful and I noticed some of them are on the larger side.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

WOW! 15 minutes of Maltese...it doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

makes me wanna have another one...


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

WOW! That was great, THANKS!!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Thanks for sharing - I really enjoyed that! They were all sooo beautiful! I even watched a few of the other breeds.


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

Thanks Terry that was really enjoyable. I wouldn't want the judges job thats for sure


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Thanks Terry. I really enjoyed watching them. They are all so beautiful.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

That was soo great! I always love watching!


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Thank you so much for sharing this with us it is so much fun to watch, even more than once.


----------



## chocolatecoffee (Sep 1, 2005)

They're all so beautiful, thanks for sharing!


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

Gosh they are just beautiful! I can't even say how gorgeous they look when running like that... floating.... so beautiful!!!







Thanks!!!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

What gorgeous little beings!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Thanks for sharing - I really enjoyed that! They were all sooo beautiful! I even watched a few of the other breeds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you want to check out another white dog, go to the West Highland White Terriers. That's my Bruiser (Ch. Balinbrea Stone Washed Genes) I own with two other ladies. This was our second year to win breed at Westminister. 
I will have to say that Westies are now my second favorite breed. I've had one as a pet longer than I've had Maltese, and they are great little dogs, but there is nothing like a Malt.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh that was great thanks for sharing it, one thing though did I wonder about is why they pick them up by the base of the tail to get them to stand for the judges, I guess they just don't want to mess their hair, but I am not into the showing side of things so pardon my ignorance


----------



## AmyGil (Jan 6, 2006)

Wow, what a cool link, I adore all those perfect malts. I looked at a bunch of other breeders too, I wonder where the Afgans are, I LOVE watching show Afgans, so much hair







think of the grooming.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

The video was great. IMHO the Maltese breed is the most beautiful of all! 

Yes, there are very nice breeds that are pretty or distinctive, but seeing a Malt in full coat floating like that just takes my breath away.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Here's the link to the Westies:

http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/2005/...eed/westie.html


Here's the link to tha Afghan:

http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/2005/...d/afghanhd.html


I can't wait till the 2006 show! Will be here before we know it! One of these years I'm going to try to get into NYC and see it in person. ( We're about 75 miles north)
I know a Show judge ( though he is not juding at Westminster) and I asked him if it was worthwhile to go or would I see it better at home. He felt it was well worth going for the experience and that you can go 'back-stage" and meet the dogs etc. 

He warned me you have to get tickets way ahead of time. He has a few shows at which he'll be judging coming up soon I believe in other states.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=140412
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love Bruiser!! What an accomplishment for him and you (2 years of Westminister














)














!!


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

They are so pretty!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Maltese will always be my most favorite dog in the world. There just isn't anything for me that compares to our fur-angels.... but two others I would consider if there were no such thing as our Malts would be West Highland Terrier Whites







and Cavalier King Charles Spaniels









HappyB...Congrats on your win. Competiton at Westminster is quite tough so ...job well done!

















*Ch Balinbrae Stonewash Genes*

Below is a picture of my other favorite breed...









*Chavalier King Charles Spaniels*


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

the 2006 Westminster show was yesterday and today. The maltese breed results are:

MALTESE

Judge: Mrs. Shirley Limoges
Day: February 13, 2006
Time: 2:15
Ring: 7


Best of Breed

5 Ch Funny Ladies Beach Girl 
Breed: Maltese
Sex: Bitch
AKC: TR 41703601
Date of Birth: September 03, 2003
Breeder: Aya Ito
Sire: Ch Funny Ladies Justice Star
Dam: Ch Richelieu's Trouble's Arrived
Owner: Nanta Tansacha
Photos: Breed judging


Best of Opposite Sex

10 Ch Divine's Marc Of Friendship 
Breed: Maltese
Sex: Dog
AKC: TR 22867902
Date of Birth: October 13, 2003
Breeder: Angela Stanberry & Sheila Riley
Sire: Ch Divine's Just For Keeps
Dam: Ch Malt Angels I Will Rejoice
Owner: A Stanberry & S Meyers & B Davis & L Nelson
Photos: Breed judging


Award of Merit

15 Ch Bhe-Jei's Pinball Wizard 
Breed: Maltese
Sex: Dog
AKC: TP 28778201
Date of Birth: December 08, 2001
Breeder: Glynnette Cass & Barbara Ling Linden
Sire: Ch Camelot Excalibur's Lancelot
Dam: Ch Bhe-Jei's Rock My World
Owner: Roger Rechler

I don't know how to link but here is the web page witht he video link: http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/2006/...ed/maltese.html


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

> Thanks Terri, that was awesome. Only wish I had the commentary and not the music so could here who was who. I just love watching them walk - like little angels on clouds[/B]


If you watch the video and look at the handlers #'s on their arms you will see who is who. # 5 is the winner and #10 is Marc of Friendship from Divine Maltese owned by several breeders. Below is the numbers and name of the entries.

Lynda



2006 MALTESE RESULTS

MALTESE BREED INFORMATION




MALTESE

Judge: Mrs. Shirley Limoges
Day: February 13, 2006
Time: 2:15
Ring: 7

5 Ch Funny Ladies Beach Girl 
Breed: Maltese
Sex: Bitch
AKC: TR 41703601
Date of Birth: September 03, 2003
Breeder: Aya Ito
Sire: Ch Funny Ladies Justice Star
Dam: Ch Richelieu's Trouble's Arrived
Owner: Nanta Tansacha
Photos: Breed judging



6 Ch Ecstasy's Thrill Of The Wild 
Breed: Maltese
Sex: Dog
AKC: TR 23821602
Date of Birth: January 18, 2004
Breeder: Ashley A King & Cynthia Fern-King
Sire: Ch Marcris Thrill Of Victory
Dam: Ch Tai Pan's Wild Thing
Owner: Ashley A King & Cynthia Fern-King



7 Ch Chatterbox Nothin' But Love 
Breed: Maltese
Sex: Dog
AKC: TR 28318001
Date of Birth: March 11, 2004
Breeder: L Sarah Lawrence
Sire: Ch Foursome's Extreme Love
Dam: Ch Challerbox Wanna Be My Lover
Owner: L Sarah Lawrence



8 Ch High Steppin Risque Ria Legacy 
Breed: Maltese
Sex: Dog
AKC: TP 28895101
Date of Birth: December 16, 2001
Breeder: Mary A Martinez
Sire: Ch Cedarwood Risque Legend
Dam: High Steppin Bel Ria Legay
Owner: Mary L Day & Kathy Sanguinet



9 Ch Chrisman's Just One Kiss 
Breed: Maltese
Sex: Bitch
AKC: TR 27841301
Date of Birth: June 15, 2004
Breeder: C Vicari & M Comitini & Cheryl Filson
Sire: Ch Chrisman's Risque New York City Boy
Dam: Ch Chrisman's Kissing To Be Clever
Owner: Mamie Gregory & Marilyn Singe & C Vicari & M Comitini



10 Ch Divine's Marc Of Friendship 
Breed: Maltese
Sex: Dog
AKC: TR 22867902
Date of Birth: October 13, 2003
Breeder: Angela Stanberry & Sheila Riley
Sire: Ch Divine's Just For Keeps
Dam: Ch Malt Angels I Will Rejoice
Owner: A Stanberry & S Meyers & B Davis & L Nelson
Photos: Breed judging



11 Ch Rhapsody's Holier Than Thou 
ABSENT
Breed: Maltese
Sex: Bitch
AKC: TR 23774801
Date of Birth: March 25, 2004
Breeder: Tonia Holibaugh
Sire: Ch Riverwalk It's All About Sebastian
Dam: Ch Divine's Holy Tiara
Owner: Tonia Holibaugh



12 Ch Foursome's Joyfull Love 
Breed: Maltese
Sex: Bitch
AKC: TR 17229402
Date of Birth: August 29, 2003
Breeder: Ingela M Gram
Sire: Ch Foursome's Extreme Love
Dam: Ch Foursome's Endless Love
Owner: Ingela M Gram



14 Ch Rolling Glenns Prim Rose 
ABSENT
Breed: Maltese
Sex: Bitch
AKC: TP 27248702
Date of Birth: August 26, 2001
Breeder: Ann S Glenn
Sire: Ch Rolling Glenns Country Gentleman
Dam: Myi's Talk About Hanna
Owner: Ann S Glenn



15 Ch Bhe-Jei's Pinball Wizard 
Breed: Maltese
Sex: Dog
AKC: TP 28778201
Date of Birth: December 08, 2001
Breeder: Glynnette Cass & Barbara Ling Linden
Sire: Ch Camelot Excalibur's Lancelot
Dam: Ch Bhe-Jei's Rock My World
Owner: Roger Rechler



16 Ch Angels King Of Angels 
ABSENT
Breed: Maltese
Sex: Dog
AKC: TR 30863305
Date of Birth: June 03, 2004
Breeder: Bonnie Palmer
Sire: Ch Angels Risque Cupid
Dam: Ch Angels Hot Reflection
Owner: Al & Loretta Rau & Bonnie Palmer



17 Ch Martin's Sazerac Tedi-Bear Puff 
ABSENT
Breed: Maltese
Sex: Dog
AKC: TP 32535701
Date of Birth: August 31, 2002
Breeder: Daryl Martin
Sire: Ch Sazerac Eye Opener
Dam: Ch Martin's Classic Squirt Puff
Owner: Daryl Martin & Anna Quigley & Sabrina Rundle



18 Ch Angels Hot Rumour At Khanthav 
ABSENT
Breed: Maltese
Sex: Dog
AKC: TR 00564502
Date of Birth: October 08, 2001
Breeder: Bonnie Palmer
Sire: Ch Angels Risque Cupid
Dam: Marcris Sweet Talk II
Owner: Bonnie Palmer


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I missed it live last night, and immediately looked it up to watch the video this AM. I guess a lot of dogs were missing because of the snow storm. The Malts just put me in a trance! They are so gorgeous, all prancing around like earth bound white angels. I like the Havanese breed, but hate how they puff them up and don't trim or anything to show. Makes a darling breed look like a bunch of lost street dogs. The Westies are cute, but terrier trouble







. I like to watch the Pappillions and the Toy Fox Terriers and Chinese Cresteds.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> I missed it live last night, and immediately looked it up to watch the video this AM. I guess a lot of dogs were missing because of the snow storm. The Malts just put me in a trance! They are so gorgeous, all prancing around like earth bound white angels. I like the Havanese breed, but hate how they puff them up and don't trim or anything to show. Makes a darling breed look like a bunch of lost street dogs. The Westies are cute, but terrier trouble
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just want to clear up a little about Westies. I've had them as pets longer than I've had a Maltese. Mine have always been super sweet and loving. Kelsey was raised with my Maltese. She went away for a bit to get her championship, and when she returned, she assumed her role as "one of the girls". I think the Westie makes a good family pet for those with children. They are lively and fun. I wish you could see Kelsey and three or four of mine playing chase around the den. I'm thinking of doing a breeding with Kelsey and Bruiser, but then I would want to keep all the pups.







I'm trying to justify the breeding as it would be a shame to have the co-ownership of Bruiser and never have pups. My friend has four of his sons who were born last month, and she sends me the cutest pictures of them. I, in turn, send her pictures of my little Bella Pride and Joy who is the same age. 

The Havanese is another breed I like (but admire from afar). Our own Pippin shows these. She has a boy she is starting to special now. I like to watch the flow of their coat as they move gracefully around the ring.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=140254
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

WOW WOW WOW. I watched it as best as I could, but it kept stopping and starting, but I got the jist of it. I have ADSL so it should have been ok, but never mind, seeing some of it was great.

It was like watching little floating angels. They were just divine.

Mind you I cant imagine Chloe with hair that long. How do they keep them so beautiful. Chloe's hair would be in a mess/tangle in a jiffy. But they were truly angelic and they looked like 
they were really enjoying themselves - the malts that is!!









Thanks for the link though.

They truly are a gift from God.


Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

OMG they are just so beautiful!!! I was watching with Lacey on my lap and looked at her and with fun told her she is suppose to look like that. My husband says we shouldn't call her a malt!! He was teasing her and loves her with all his heart but those little ones don't look like my beautiful little one. Even at 8 pounds she is huge compared to them and she sure doesn't walk like them, back to training school for us. 

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

Fantastic video. Thanks for the link.

Guzzi Goo had a wonderful coat, it did not go all the way to the ground but just close enough. But it took several years to get him to that. 

I can't wait till we get the new hounds to that point. 

Nothing quite like a Maltese with a full coat.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Looking at the video I am reminded how BLESSED all of us are to have found this truly beautiful and special breed. To think that five years ago I knew NOTHING about the Maltese breed AT ALL and now I have two of these special angels in my life.





















So many people never even have a Maltese cross there path in a lifetime....much less the JOY that comes with having one as part of their life. I feel so fortunate!!!


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Thanks Terry, that was fun. But ya know what? Not one of them had the grace and dignity of our own Missy. 

Samsonsmom


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

I was cruising around the Forum tonight looking at some old posts - from before I joined - and came across this video. I just spent about 15 minutes of pure joy and delight. What a gift.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

What a delight to watch









They look like they are doing the moon walk forwards


----------

